
No, 68% of Americans Do Not Think a Vaccine Is Needed Before Returning to Normal - mrfusion
https://arcdigital.media/no-68-of-americans-do-not-think-a-vaccine-is-needed-before-returning-to-normal-life-b0762e1223dc
======
notRobot
But surely, it doesn't matter what most people think, only what the
experienced professionals do?

~~~
JohnClark1337
In theory people are the ones with power in a democracy

